# More on Vaccines, Please!



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Indi had her rabies vaccine and was due for a "yearly" apparently and we let them do it. They said it was law here in Texas. Well I didn't want to argue and wasn't aware of how horrible vaccines are at that time. Indi is 2 1/2.

Should I have her get a vaccine for rabies again ever? When should I begin titer testing her? I think she is due for her other vaccinations but I'd rather not do it...I don't think some of them are very beneficial. Indi had a vaccine for bordetella and must have gotten it only 6 months later. It was mild, so I'm not sure the vaccine helped? 

The other pups will be due for "yearly" vaccines soon and I don't know what to do. I'm scared of taking them in and being hounded about rabies. :| It is inevitable obviously so I'll have to bite the bullet soon.

What do I do?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My dogs get no shots of any kind. Nor do I do titers. Titers doesn't really measure immunity anyway. It only counts antibodies. The number of antibodies is determined by how long it's been since your dog has been exposed to a disease, not the immunity to that disease. Immunity is determined by memory cells which isn't measurable yet.

I won't advise you not to get your dogs a rabies shot. It is required every 3 years in most states. I don't know what it is in Texas. I would Google and see what I could find out. Check the Rabies Chalange Fund website. They probably have all the info for each state.

I feel safe in advising you to forget all other shots, knowing that you won't be able to board your dog anymore.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I only keep rabies current to protect my dogs from the LAW, not from the actual disease. The vaccines themselves are proven to be effective for 7`15 years, but are legally required every 3 years.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

After my dogs turned 2, I only give them the 3 yr rabies vaccine (as my dogs are licensed with the county). After the first year of shots your dog doesn't really need anything other than what is required by your state which should be the rabies vaccine, although some people don't even do that. My dogs often go into Canada so they need to have their certificate of vaccination against rabies. Don't let your vet tell you otherwise.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Ya, I don't do anything with my dogs that requires them to have their shots. I never board them, I don't like boarding at all and I can avoid it because of my lifestyle right now. Indi is in environments with tons of other dogs and I do take my dogs to festivals. But again, I'm not particularly concerned. The only dog we have that is ever in actual physical contact with other dogs is Preston as he likes to play. I think they'll be fine...I really don't want any more shots. 

Thanks for the info guys. I'm going to read into it more. I was reading the Whole Dog Journal yesterday morning and they had some stuff on vaccines. Their raw feeding article was crumby though! >:[


----------

